# Advice on market trading.



## trendytots (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to open a market stall and register as an autonomo. Before registering I would however like to test the market. Does anyone know if I can (legally) get a temporary stall for a couple of weeks in different markets without registering with the hacienda and SS. Also are there any good websites that I can found out all of the permits needed, tax rates etc so I can make sure that it would be profitable after they have taken their cut.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

trendytots said:


> I want to open a market stall and register as an autonomo. Before registering I would however like to test the market. Does anyone know if I can (legally) get a temporary stall for a couple of weeks in different markets without registering with the hacienda and SS. Also are there any good websites that I can found out all of the permits needed, tax rates etc so I can make sure that it would be profitable after they have taken their cut.



I dont know the answers, but I do know that every area, probably every market has different criteria, rules, prices etc... So I think your first "port of call" would be the local Ayuntamiento and ask what the deal is in your local area and take it from there? 

Welcome to the forum BTW

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trendytots said:


> I want to open a market stall and register as an autonomo. Before registering I would however like to test the market. Does anyone know if I can (legally) get a temporary stall for a couple of weeks in different markets without registering with the hacienda and SS. Also are there any good websites that I can found out all of the permits needed, tax rates etc so I can make sure that it would be profitable after they have taken their cut.


what sort of thing are looking to sell?


I guess from your name it might be kids clothes?


good quality, inexpensive kids clothes are hard to find in Spain, so if you can get going I'm sure there'd be a 'market' for your wares!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> what sort of thing are looking to sell?
> 
> 
> I guess from your name it might be kids clothes?
> ...


But you must make sure your profile name on here isnt contravening forum rules of no advertising 


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know the answers, but I do know that every area, probably every market has different criteria, rules, prices etc... So I think your first "port of call" would be the local Ayuntamiento and ask what the deal is in your local area and take it from there?
> 
> Welcome to the forum BTW
> 
> Jo xx


I agree with Jojo - sounds like an ayuntamiento thing to me, but I'm not sure. They all have websites so you should be able to get all the info through internet


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep JoJo is right every townhall has its own rules and fees. Most will have waiting lists for pitches which are fiercely guarded. Also i beleive all will want to see proof of autonomo before you can start selling..
D


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Yep JoJo is right every townhall has its own rules and fees. Most will have waiting lists for pitches which are fiercely guarded. Also i beleive all will want to see proof of autonomo before you can start selling..
> D


there are the 'boot fair type' rastros though

I know some dead keen rastro sellers - just sell the junk they don't want - & at some of the 'boot fairs' there are some who have more, shall we say, professional-looking stalls................


I dare say that legally they should be registered as autonomo, though, as you said...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there are the 'boot fair type' rastros though
> 
> I know some dead keen rastro sellers - just sell the junk they don't want - & at some of the 'boot fairs' there are some who have more, shall we say, professional-looking stalls................
> 
> ...


Actually theres a car boot sale thing in Coin (in La Troche car park) on a sunday morning, I dont know what the criteria is to pitch up there or if they have them in other areas, but its mainly Brits selling their wares, both commercial and private sellers

jo xxx


----------

